# More on water slide decals



## Dale Allen (Dec 2, 2017)

Just wanted to share something I did today that worked out great.
I don't have pictures yet because it is difficult to show the result.
What I did was use a double edge razor blade to taper cut the edges if the decal while it is still on the paper backing.
Not only did it slide off the paper better, but the real treat was that the edges of the backing were tapered and it was much easier to smooth out with CA and takes fewer coats.


----------

